# Walking Away and Don't Even Care Anymore



## Karynica (Oct 30, 2013)

Another year has come and gone and my husband of 14 years still sleeps all day, hasn't worked in 8 years and refuses to sign up to attend college classes to learn a new trade. I have been the only wage earner in those 8 years and I'm tired. He smokes a pack of cigarettes a day, won't even consider quitting, yet I pay for everything. Every year I say this is the last year, yet here I am still dealing with this and I'm miserable. I think enough is enough. A marriage is a partnership. Both need to make it work. I can't keep supporting him when I'm drowning.


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

Stop buying him cigarettes.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have any children? Your occupation implies that you are the nurturing type, taking care of people. Your husband is lazy and so he certainly hit the jackpot with you.

Are you just venting or asking for advice? I will make a note on my calendar to look for another post from you next year this time, same message.

Ok, now to be helpful. Look at your life now. Imagine what it will be like in 5 years if you stay with this "man". Imagine what your life will be like in 5 years if you end this marriage and marry a man worthy of you. 

Happiness. It is within your control and only one decision away. 

Move your money to a bank account to which he does not have access. To him you are just an ATM machine and sex vending machine.

I am so sorry you are in this position. Obviously, with your occupation you are very smart. You have it within you to make the smart decision.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Karynica said:


> Another year has come and gone and my husband of 14 years still sleeps all day, hasn't worked in 8 years and refuses to sign up to attend college classes to learn a new trade. I have been the only wage earner in those 8 years and I'm tired. He smokes a pack of cigarettes a day, won't even consider quitting, yet I pay for everything. Every year I say this is the last year, yet here I am still dealing with this and I'm miserable. I think enough is enough. A marriage is a partnership. Both need to make it work. I can't keep supporting him when I'm drowning.


I'll NEVER understand why women stay and/or are attracted to LOSERS...

8 years?!? Give me a fvcking break. Are you a sadist?


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

8 years ,,,, WOW. You don't mention if you have children but does it really make a difference ,,, time to put an exit strategy in place.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Two posts. Both identical. First one in 2013. She literally cut and pasted her old post and changed the dates by three years.

She's not going anywhere.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Do you have any children? Your occupation implies that you are the nurturing type, taking care of people. Your husband is lazy and so he certainly hit the jackpot with you.
> 
> Are you just venting or asking for advice? I will make a note on my calendar to look for another post from you next year this time, same message.
> 
> ...


Now look at your life and imagine what it will be like in ONE year without him. HINT: so. much. better.


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

MachoMcCoy said:


> Two posts. Both identical. First one in 2013. She literally cut and pasted her old post and changed the dates by three years.
> 
> She's not going anywhere.


They are not identical and she did not literally cut and paste and change the dates by three years.

Just because she hasn't gone anywhere yet doesn't mean she's not going anywhere in the future.

The only part you got right was she has 2 posts.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Karynica, will you tell us your age and his age?


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Funny thing is that if she actually DID leave him three years ago he would have gotten the help he needs by now.


----------



## saif skopi (Feb 11, 2016)

you must stay strong and work for your life not for him and marriage partnership is to help each other to build peaceful life together not this way


----------

